# GTOs as a celebrity on TV and movies



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Just wanted to start a fun thread what tv show or movie that this beloved car has been in.I know a few but weigh in maybe we missed a cameo shot or two. Robby


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

One of the classics. *Two Lane Blacktop.* Starring a 70 GTO and a 55 Chevy. Co-Starring Warren Oats, James Taylor, and Dennis Wilson

TV shows: My Three Sons, I Dream of Genie, (Sponsored by Pontiac) and of course, The Monkeys.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Dazed and Confused. 70 orbit orange The Judge


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

https://www.imcdb.org/vehicles.php?make=Pontiac&model=GTO&modelMatch=1&modelInclModel=on


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> Dazed and Confused. 70 orbit orange The Judge


Dazed and confused. All time favorite.


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

pontrc said:


> Just wanted to start a fun thread what tv show or movie that this beloved car has been in.I know a few but weigh in maybe we missed a cameo shot or two. Robby


Theres "the Punisher" movie with the flat black '69 GTO , and i remember another movie called "sex drive' with a












carousel red 69 Judge.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Hollywood Knights. Animal House type movie featuring a red 65 GTO. My all time favorite.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

College Football Champions - Clemson - 65 GTO Convertible


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> Dazed and Confused. 70 orbit orange The Judge





pontrc said:


> Just wanted to start a fun thread what tv show or movie that this beloved car has been in.I know a few but weigh in maybe we missed a cameo shot or two. Robby





pontrc said:


> Just wanted to start a fun thread what tv show or movie that this beloved car has been in.I know a few but weigh in maybe we missed a cameo shot or two. Robby


Jenny when she was hitch hiking got in a 66 GTO on Forrest Gump


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Weird Science. 68 GTO with a blower

watch


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Timothy Robbins Shawshank redemption 69 Convertible GTO Freedom!!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

1969GPSJ said:


> Timothy Robbins Shawshank redemption 69 Convertible GTO Freedom!!


Forgot about that one sj


----------



## Rosewood (Jan 3, 2016)

TV show Rosewood. yellow 68 convertible. I have one from that show.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Dwayne "Rock" Johnson -Driver
Movie- Faster 1967 GTO Gold getaway car after robbery


----------



## mikelly2 (Nov 24, 2018)

Ya'll may be too young to remember the Monkeemobile. The bad news is that they destroyed two 66 GTO convertibles to build it.


----------



## mikelly2 (Nov 24, 2018)

View attachment 133895
View attachment 133895


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

mikelly2 said:


> Ya'll may be too young to remember the Monkeemobile. The bad news is that they destroyed two 66 GTO convertibles to build it.
> View attachment 133897


I remember was 2 when show came out.I don’t think Pontiac was too sad about losing 2cars for the build.That car probably helped that record production year!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

On that Monkeymobile, I read that it was practically impossible to drive that thing. 

In the early seasons of Walker, Texas Ranger, they featured a 1965 GTO in two or three episodes. I think it was usually the villan's car.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I think the blower was a dummy unit to help improve driving it


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I remembered that I Dream of Jeannie had lots of Pontiac cars in the show Major Nelson drove the GTO 
I seem to recall a Firebird ??in the show maybe


----------



## SuperStockDodge (Dec 12, 2016)

My Judge I had in high school was in"The Stormin' Home," a low budget movie filmed in the DFW area.

Info on the movie can be found here: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090085/

The first pic is when the main characters show up to the RPM Lounge looking for some action...my GTO is to the far right.

The second pic was form the so called big street race scene...Im in the driver seat of my Judge. I skipped school for the filming LOL and my few speaking parts were cut. 

The third pic is the "rich cowboy racer with a Ferrari" and I am actually in the flannel shirt at the table LOL...my line was "Looks like you got another one lined up Junior."

I was in 11th grade LOL and they kept giving me beer and telling me not to drink it so fast because they wanted shot consistency...yeah, that worked out real well.

I recently found the vins to both the Judges I owned and was in touch with the registry but my Judge is not in it...been trying to find it for years.

Link to my Facebook post with more info if you care...






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh yes! And his friend drove a firebird!

Did they have a GTO on Bewitched too?

Then there was that experimental GTO thing they had on one episode of My Three Sons


----------



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

There was a red GTO convertible in "Wayne's World." Game on!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

That's right! That was a nice car too.

Here is the wild paint job from the my three sons car. I wonder where this car ended up?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

looks like a 1968 Gto
Bullit chase scene


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Hawaii 5 0
cop car Hilarious


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Back in the 60-70s Honolulu officers were allowed to use their private vehicles for patrol cars.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Bewitched was sponsored by Chevrolet. Corvettes and SS's were the cars of the stars.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Night of the living dead the original had a 67 lemans on the intro


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

How about Beretta?? I remember a yellow GTO?? can't remember the year tho


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Gene Hackman in French Connection had a pretty good car chase in a early 70s four door lemans?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are some past forum posts with regards to GTO & car movies in general. Might be a few not already mentioned.









Favorite car MOVIE/Scene-Pontiac or Other


I was looking at the huge collection of car related movies I have collected. I like all cars, not just Pontiacs, but do favor the Pontiacs and have had a number of them. I thought it might be interesting to see what some of us view/like in "car" movies. Some you may have, some you may have...




www.gtoforum.com













Pontiac GTO Forum







www.gtoforum.com













Pontiac GTO Forum







www.gtoforum.com


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

michaelfind said:


> That's right! That was a nice car too.
> 
> Here is the wild paint job from the my three sons car. I wonder where this car ended up?


I'll try that again. Looks like it didn't load the first time. You think maybe they were pushing the tiger theme?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

1969GPSJ said:


> Hawaii 5 0
> cop car Hilarious


I never saw that one before. Nice!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi I saw your 70 on another post that girl is gorgeous ?


----------



## 69judgefromatlanta (Sep 10, 2019)

I know that Mannix always drove Mopars but in almost every episode, there is a 65 GTO that is either Fontaine Blue or Bluemist Slate used as a "background" vehicle (just like the gold 68 Mustang you will see in every Adam 12 episode). Speaking of which, an orbit orange GTO was used as a bank robbery getaway car in Adam 12. Rumor has it that car is the same one used in Two Lane Blacktop and was also used in the opening credits of Baretta.

Also, in the Dennis Hopper movie "The Last Ride" the promotional movie for the 2004 GTO launch, there is a Lemans cloned into a 69 Judge. Mr. Hopper even mentions RA IV but I just could not buy the hiding of a key in the alternator in that one...


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Not gonna look to see if this has been posted. Everybody but me may have known about this car for 35 + years. 

Yesterday, I saw a Magnum P.I. rerun which had a white 1970 GTO in several chase scenes. The bad guys were chasing Magnum, & took a few shots at him.

They eventually rammed it into another car, & did a little front end damage. Not a total.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

How about the Bruce Lee classic with the convertible 67 LeMans in it? Was that Enter the Dragon?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Vin Diesel XXX 1967 GTO
sweet ride


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Movie Boyhood my wife made me watch it Turned out a good movie. The surprise was a 68 GTO was in it


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

The movie "Knight and Day" (Tom Cruise/Cameron Diaz) featured a '66 GTO.

And not a movie, but totally surprised me to see an animated GTO convertible in an episode of "Family Guy":


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

One of the Seinfield episodes, George takes his fathers car to impress a girl, said it was a 68, but it was a 67.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That was a nice looking Firebird convertible on once upon a time in Hollywood


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

pontrc said:


> Just wanted to start a fun thread what tv show or movie that this beloved car has been in.I know a few but weigh in maybe we missed a cameo shot or two. Robby


I don't know if anyone mentioned Lone Wolf McQuade yet. It's an old Chuck Norris film. The daughter's boyfriend drives what looks like a 1970 Tempest with a hood scoop and rear deck spoiler added. Unfortunately, it gets pushed over a cliff and rolled.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned Lone Wolf McQuade yet. It's an old Chuck Norris film. The daughter's boyfriend drives what looks like a 1970 Tempest with a hood scoop and rear deck spoiler added. Unfortunately, it gets pushed over a cliff and rolled.


I will have to check that out always catch that movie when the dodge comes out of the hole thanks mike 👍


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

pontrc said:


> I will have to check that out always catch that movie when the dodge comes out of the hole thanks mike 👍


They show it briefly three different times. The third time is as it is being hauled off following the rollover. So sad. At that time, I lived in El Paso, where that was filmed. The road they are on is "Transmountain road." It used to be a teen hang out spot at that scenic overlook area. As a foolish youngster, I drove down that exact curve at 120+ in a 67 LeMans with all drum brakes. The brakes were not much use at the bottom of the mountain. Thankfully, nobody was in the way and I safely returned to normal driving speeds. So, I have my own frightening memories of that spot whenever I watch that film.


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

1969GPSJ said:


> How about Beretta?? I remember a yellow GTO?? can't remember the year tho


I remember that scene. It was a '70


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

michaelfind said:


> I'll try that again. Looks like it didn't load the first time. You think maybe they were pushing the tiger theme?


I’ll tell you where it ended up. Third spray booth on the left at Earl Schieb, haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

When my daughter was younger this was one of her favorite groups. 









I liked their nod toward this group


----------

